

Thailand party guide – need feedback - thaiparty
http://thaipartyfor.me/

======
marcovezzale
feedback about? style? content?

~~~
thaiparty
Thank you for reply. Glad to hear you feedback about:

1) Look around thaipartyfor.me home page - what is your initial impression of
what you see?

2) Think of something you want to find on this website. Now try to find it.
Did you find what you were looking for? Was anything confusing?

3) Are you encouraged to subscribe to future update, like us on social, read
more post and photo reviews? Can you tell why (or why not)?

4) Please share any additional feedback/comments you may have.

